
Ask HN: Learning DSP witha software development background? - non-entity
I notice that DSP is something normal taught in an electrical engineering background, however I see it in job listings for lower level software development roles.<p>I&#x27;m a software develope, both professionally and as a hobbyist for years. I have no formal education whatsoever, and am weak on mathematics, especially in subjects you would find in an engineering program as prerequisites to signals courses.<p>Is there a good way for someone with a software background to learn DSP, like a course taking that background into consideration? Would I have to work through the full equivalent of the math taught in a university setting? I don&#x27;t mind paying for something as long as it&#x27;s not several thousand dollars, but I dobt want to purchase something and realize in way over my head with no hope.
======
Arjuna
I would like to recommend _" The Scientist and Engineer's Guide to Digital
Signal Processing"_ by Steven W. Smith. It is free to read online or download
at [https://www.dspguide.com/](https://www.dspguide.com/)

It is suited for the reader that does not possess a heavy mathematical
background; in fact, the author writes:

"This book was written for scientists and engineers in a wide variety of
fields: physics, bio-engineering, geology, oceanography, mechanical and
electrical engineering, to name just a few. The goal is to present practical
techniques while avoiding the barriers of detailed mathematics and abstract
theory. To achieve this goal, three strategies were employed in writing this
book:

First, the techniques are explained, not simply proven to be true through
mathematical derivations. While much of the mathematics is included, it is not
used as the primary means of conveying the information. Nothing beats a few
well written paragraphs supported by good illustrations.

[...]

Second, complex numbers are treated as an advanced topic, something to be
learned after the fundamental principles are understood.

[...]

Third, very simple computer programs are used."

------
efm
Alan Downey's Think DSP : [https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
dsp/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-dsp/) Free, python, code examples in
Juypter notebooks.

------
p1esk
_however I see it in job listings for lower level software development roles._

Is that the only reason you’re interested in DSP?

~~~
non-entity
Nah, I've done some audio related challenges in the past that were cool. I
added that note because I find it interesting that development positions want
the skill despite it not being a CS thing.

~~~
p1esk
_I 've done some audio related challenges in the past that were cool_

Focus on that. Cool projects is the best way to learn DSP (or anything else
for that matter).

